
Kubernetes Deployer and Consul Registrator HTTP API - psyhomb
https://github.com/psyhomb/k8s-deployer
======
psyhomb
With this simple HTTP API you can easily deploy services on Kubernetes and
register them with the Consul service catalog, eventually all the services
will be automatically available via Traefik load balancer if proper
configuration is provided.

